# Photoshop 6.0 deutsch Patch?



## Yankeecs (21. Februar 2002)

HI bin der volle N00b und hätte ne Frage!

Ich hab hier schon viele tolle Tutorials gefunden, aber es is net grod leicht wenn alle auf Deutsch sind und mein Progi aber auf Englisch! Gibts so ne Art Patch das mein Photoshop 6.0 net mehr auf Englisch sondern auf Deutsch is?

Thx


----------



## subzero (21. Februar 2002)

na das würde ich mir überlegen..die besten..und meisten guten tuts..sind auf englisch....
für den radial blur..johan design... wasted youth.. dann von fi7e

geh ma in hotoshop Tutorials:: da is ne link sammlung von tuts....und viele in englisch... ich würde es nich ändern.. 

aber wenn dann guck ma bei http://www.adobe.com bzw. .de ..oder..?


----------



## Yankeecs (21. Februar 2002)

Es problem ist nicht, dass ich zu wenig englisch kann, aber ich kenn mich bei dem programm noch NULL aus. Ich kann blitze machen ok , aber das wars dann auch schon. Ich kenn mich mit den ebenen usw. NULL aus das is es problem wenn ich die "Grundregeln" des Progis kann, is Englisch kein Problem, aber ich muss mir das Progi mal anschaun und da is für MICH deutsch schon leichter  !!

Mfg
yankeecs


----------



## subzero (21. Februar 2002)

das stimmt !
ich würde...wenn du etwas geld hass..  mir ein buch kaufen.. wasasics betrifft..habe hier classroom in a book..finde es ziemlich gut (fand es ziemlich gut) also....naja ziemlcih viel über basics..ein paar templates...
ganz ok.. 

währe ne gute anschaffung denke ich mal.. 

preis :ca. 90 DM

ISBN: 3-827-25894-4

falls es dich interressiert..


----------



## Yankeecs (21. Februar 2002)

kein schlechter Preis alle Achtung  !!!!!

Wäre keine blöde Idee so ein Buch, aber der Preis ist schon saftig  !!!!

Kann man das Buch nur online bestelln oder bekomm ich das in "normalen" Buchhandlungen auch? btw. gibts auch noch andere GUTE Bücher die nicht so billig wie dieses sind?


----------



## Yankeecs (21. Februar 2002)

So, hab jetzt das Update raufgegeben, ABER jetzt hab ich nur mehr 1/3 der Filter die ich auf Englisch hatte  !!!! Muss ma da was umstelln damit ich wieder alle habe?


----------



## Yankeecs (21. Februar 2002)

will ja wirklich nicht lässtig sein aber weiss wirklich niemand wie ich wieder alle filter bekomme? hm  !! Is blöd ein Tutorial zu machen wenn einem die halben Filter fehlen! THX


----------



## Duddle (22. Februar 2002)

1. möglichkeit:
deine original englische version zu deinem händler zurückschicken und über einen umtausch in eine deutsche version verhandeln (hättst eigentlich du oder deine eltern gleich von anfang an die deutsche kaufen können)

2. möglichkeit:
festplatte formatieren und photoshop neu installen


und zu deinem problem mit den englischen filtern:
einfach ein WÖRTERBUCH nehmen und losübersetzen!

Duddle


----------



## Sir Dodger (22. Februar 2002)

@yankeecs

ein weiteres gutes Buch is 

-- Webdesign und FX mit PS6 --

-Addison-Wesley Verlag

ISBN 3-8273-1751-7

is aba bissele für fortgeschrittene, jeder kommt aber recht gut rein !

MfG

Sir Dodger


----------



## c0p (22. Februar 2002)

englisch die weltsprache ... tststststs


----------



## subzero (23. Februar 2002)

wie verstehe ich nich..dsind in der deutschen version weniger filter oder wie..????
der was das nur ein bugbei ihm..???

um aufdas buch von flick zurück zu kommen...haste nen link wo es vorgestellt ist!!!???!!!


----------



## Yankeecs (23. Februar 2002)

Hab jetzt wieder die Englische Version drauf! Das mit dem Patch hat nicht Funktioniert hatte nur 4 oder 5 Kategorien bei den Filtern! Aber ist eh egal die meisten Tuts sind eh auf Englisch und ausserdem gibts in der Tut-Sektion eh einen Tread mit Übersetzungen! Trotzdem THX

@c0p die Tentakeln sind eh ur leicht!


----------



## nanda (23. Februar 2002)

@yankeecs
wenn du doch mal probleme bei einer übersetzung hast, frag einfach mal hier nach.

dein kopf wird dir bestimmt nicht abgerissen. auch wenn ein paar members um einen kommentar nicht herumkommen werden. hauptsache, eine brauchbare antwort ist dabei.


----------



## subzero (23. Februar 2002)

*tipp*

jopp...ich helf auch gern 

und so ein kleiner tipp am rande...
geshities webspace....is etwas kagge wenne was drauf hosten willst..vorallem bilder..wie deine signatur...is bei allen freewebspaces!!!

die werden nie in html als img link angezeigt......is das verständlich ausgedrückt..oder..?



deshalb..naja....ich lasse hosten..lol


----------



## Adam Wille (25. Februar 2002)

Sag mal bitte Yankeecs:

Sind die Filter nicht zur Verfügung unter "Filter" (also hellgrau dargestellt und nicht klickbar) oder gibt's die überhaupt nicht mehr?

Geist


----------

